# SIG SAUER Academy Tactical Times January 2009‏



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

*







*​
*Registrations must be made by phone with the Training Coordinator at (603) 418-8181 to receive the advertised discount. Use promo code JA09364.*
*Defensive Pistol*
Take 30% off of the regular tuition. Valid only for the February 21 - 22, 2009 course.
Regularly $395 Special Offer: $277​*Firearms Instructor Recertification*
Take $100 off the February 16 - 18, 2009 course if registered by February 1st.
Regularly $695 Special Offer: $595
*Extreme Cold Weather Survival Skills*
Buy 1 Get 1 Free. Bring a friend and take 50% off of both registrations. Valid for February 21 - 22, 2009 course only.
Regularly $395 Special Offer: $197 each with 2 registrations.

*FEATURED PRODUCT*

*Mini Red Dot Sight*
*w/Picatinny rail mount*​






*Introduction to Executive Protection*
Develop an understanding of the principles, planning, tactics, and techniques of the Executive Protection Specialist in this 2 day entry level course.
January 29 - 30, 2009 
*Civilian Response to Terrorist Threats*
Designed for the responsible citizen, this intensive 2 day course explores the mindset, tactics, techniques, and likely targets of the Islamic Extremist terrorist. Understand the threat and focus on the skills and tactics that can help save your life.
January 24 - 25, 2009 
*Masters IPSC Camp with Ron Avery* 
Do you ever wonder why the same people show up year after year as the top shooters in the world? What do they know that you don't? In the Masters IPSC camp, learn to push the envelope and enter the world of top level shooters. 
March 9 - 11, 2009 
*Urban Carbine with Ron Avery* 
Focus on the use of the carbine in typical short range rural or urban environments. Ideal for the shooter who wants to increase their real world skills with a defensive carbine from arms reach to 200 yards. 
April 8 - 9, 2009
*







*

*Have You Seen the Light?*
By George Harris, Director of Training 
Frequently, shooters at all levels are frustrated by their performance. When trying to diagnose their own deficiencies, they often focus on ammunition irregularity, sight adjustment, atmospheric conditions, and improper positioning of stellar constellations. Since we know that only 2 things are necessary for successful shot delivery (muzzle on target, movement of the trigger without moving the muzzle), diagnosing problems is usually pretty simple.
What exits the muzzle immediately behind the bullet? It is non-arguable that when the bullet exits, Blast, Gas, and Flash are present at or near the front sight. If you are focused on your front sight and your eyes are open when the bullet exits the muzzle, you will see the light. Only you can answer the question: "Have you seen the light?"
If the answer is 'No', come see us for 'enlightenment.' 
Simple Is Good.
If you would like to learn more:
*Long Range Pistol*
*Intermediate Practical Handgun Skills - Handgun 103*
*Defensive Pistol*















*







*​
*SIG SAUER Academy partners with The Practical Shooting Academy to Offer Courses in Raton, NM*​The SIG SAUER Academy has partnered with world-class instructor and competitive shooter Ron Avery and The *Practical Shooting Academy, Inc.* to bring an expanded offering of Academy courses to the Western United States. Headquartered at the *NRA Whittington Center* in Raton, NM, the 33,000+ acre facility has multiple ranges for all levels of firearms instruction and terrain ideally suited for tactical training and competitive events. 
For over 29years, Ron Avery has consistently ranked among the best shooters in the world in national, international, and world championship competitions, winning many different titles including two time USPSA National Law Enforcement Champion, US National Champion in Limited 10, North American Stock Gun Champion, 11 time Colorado State Champion and was a member of the first place gold medal Standard Division US team in the 2002 IPSC World Championships in South Africa. Ron is currently a USPSA Grand Master in Open and Limited divisions. 
As an instructor, Ron has worked with most of the top tier military and federal law enforcement agencies as well as many law enforcement agencies and personnel around the country, and continues to work with civilians doing defensive firearms programs as well as developing competitive shooters.
"What we provide is a unique instructional approach that is performance and objective based. Time-proven tactical skills with modern shooting techniques; our results speak for themselves," commented Ron Avery.
*PSA CCW/ Handgun Safety w/ Ron Avery*
*PSA FAST TRACK: Multiple Target Engagement*
*PSA Urban Carbine w/ Ron Avery*
*View all available courses offered in partnership with the Practical Shooting Academy*


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Can't afford one but the Sig Saurs I have fired were, (said in an increadably lusting voice) AMAZING


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> expensive, but I hear they're top of the line


:yes:


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

i'm a big fan of the Sig P239 9mm


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

We carry the SIG P229R DAK and i Looove that gun.
A job i used to be at we carried the P220 and that thing was a frikkin hand cannon.
I've been thinking of one of these courses for a while and I think i'm gonna take one now that they have these deals.


----------



## 1234hey (Jun 12, 2007)

Would a Sig Academy be a good idea for someone interesting in obtaining a firearm and a LTC? I've never even shot before, but would like the experience before/if/when I get an LE job.


----------

